# Overclocking a new CPU



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

So tomorrow Thursday I will be buying a new CPU. It will be a:

*AMD Phenom 2 X4 955*
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=4_64&item_id=027383

I want to know what settings I should use that would result in a safe 3.6 ghz maybe 3.7 to 3.8 ghz OC.

I have a OCZ Vendetta 120mm CPU heatsink and I will be buying Artic Silver-MX3 thermal paste for it. I've seen some good results on the internet but nothing to verify for myself in person.

What voltage I should be geting at?
What FSB I should be aiming at 
What should the multiplier be?

My Specs

*RAM* - Patriot 800mhz 2 x 2gigs
*Current CPU* - AMD 6000+ Windsor 3ghz dual core 90nm 125w
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte UD4H updated bios to 1.6
*Video Card* EVGA GTX 260 OC'ed 9-8%
*PSU* Corsair 850w


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it's all trial an error really.

I use the same technique for every system I overclock. This is how I do it.

Disable intel speed step, C1E or in the case of AMD cool n quiet etc
Up the FSB 10MHz
Save reboot.

If succesful repeat the FSB increase save and reboot

Once you have upped by 60MHz and you get a succesful boot run OCCT for one hour whilst monitoring the temps. If everything is ok repeat the above

Set the ram timmings manually eg 4-4-4-12
set the ram voltage to manufacturers stated level

When you get to an overclock you are happy with and you boot into windows ok stress test with prime95 for 6+ hours

If however you get a BSOD when booting you up the vcore to the next available one save and reboot if its boots stress test if not up the voltage again until you get it.

You should be monitoring the temps whilst stressing.

Unfortuantely there can't be specific answers to what settings you should use as all CPUs are different for instance my CPU is an E8400 and I have it running at 4GHz some people can only get my cpu to 3.8 and I have heard of people with water cooling getting it to 4.25.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

If i remember AMD CPU's are not known for high FSB but high multipliers. Don't be alarmed if you cant break past 220-230 fsb.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry I never replied I slept in really late today then I had work and i could get my CPU today. I will be getting it later on (well now its Friday so I guess that would be the real today. Sorry for the confusion of this post.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

So I just overclocked my CPU to 3.6 ghz. I really don't feel like testing at such small stages and I've heard that the CPU can reach 4ghz so I think 3.6 is very safe for me.

I'll be running Prime95 test soon as soon as I try to go to sleep.

Idle temps


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

McNinja said:


> So I just overclocked my CPU to 3.6 ghz. I really don't feel like testing at such small stages and I've heard that the CPU can reach 4ghz so I think 3.6 is very safe for me.
> 
> I'll be running Prime95 test soon as soon as I try to go to sleep.
> 
> Idle temps


seems ok.

The reason most of us overclock in small stages is because doing a high setting straight away puts more stress on the cpu rather than it getting used to the small increases. You should be fine though it's just a precautionary thing.


----------

